# Could you kill a person with your bare hands if you had to?



## Eugenia Shepherd (Nov 10, 2017)

Yes & no.
I have current martial arts experience~speed & technical accuracy remain my only advantages.
It would have to be my very first, exceptionally clean hit, and over within a minute or less~in other words,
I could do it, but the timespan with which I have to work is extremely limited.
If I’m caught in the middle of something like a wrestling match with an average-sized adult, and it’s ongoing,
I can pretty much guarantee I'm not going to survive that encounter.


----------



## Oaktree (2 mo ago)

Antiparticle said:


> I don't even kill spiders (with arachnophobia). Every life is precious.


People think I'm crazy because I either let them chill in the house with me, or I catch and release them outside. No need to kill those 8 legged friends.


----------



## Unerotic (Jan 23, 2021)

No. Maybe make them unconscious, instead of killing them.


----------



## maximum danger (4 mo ago)

If you're willing to kill with a gun or in some indirect way, but can't in this situation, I'm sus of you.


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

Antiparticle said:


> I don't even kill spiders (with arachnophobia). Every life is precious.


So is yours and say in this scenario hes trying to take yours so mathematically the equation remains the same, either you die and 1 life is lost or he dies and 1 life is lost, either way, 1 life is lost.


----------



## Antiparticle (Jan 8, 2013)

ENTJudgement said:


> So is yours and say in this scenario hes trying to take yours so mathematically the equation remains the same, either you die and 1 life is lost or he dies and 1 life is lost, either way, 1 life is lost.


The context wasn’t in the original question, according to everyone’s law self defense is different. Even in self defense there is necessary/minimum self defense (not sure what is the legal term), you can go over this line and then it’s a crime just like in other contexts. In exteme/rare cases this would be the only option.


----------



## Antiparticle (Jan 8, 2013)

maximum danger said:


> If you're willing to kill with a gun or in some indirect way, but can't in this situation, I'm sus of you.


----------



## superloco3000 (Dec 15, 2017)

maximum danger said:


> If you're willing to kill with a gun or in some indirect way, but can't in this situation, I'm sus of you.


I mean I will always protect my family first rather than any ideology.


----------



## MadMaxSDP (2 mo ago)

Handsome **** said:


> No weapons. Full-grown adult target.
> 
> Do you have it in you?


I have had to disable combatants in a military warzone in StarCraft 2....


----------



## secondpassing (Jan 13, 2018)

MadMaxSDP said:


> I have had to disable combatants in a military warzone in StarCraft 2....


 you're a toss player aren't you?


----------



## CountZero (Sep 28, 2012)

I could definitely sit on someone.


----------



## MadMaxSDP (2 mo ago)

secondpassing said:


> you're a toss player aren't you?


no I'm terran through and through homes.


----------



## Gamine (5 mo ago)

Edit wtf lol I make myself ponder


----------



## Gamine (5 mo ago)

Edited-  The things I post late night and intoxicated.


----------



## laluna (2 mo ago)

Yes. I know I have it in me.


----------



## Aarya (Mar 29, 2016)

Handsome **** said:


> No weapons. Full-grown adult target.
> 
> Do you have it in you?


Yes if the person continued being a threat throughout the suffocation or whatever else I'm doing to it, process. Otherwise, if they'd start to beg for mercy and appear defenseless, my brain would probably prohibit me from killing a target that is no longer a threat.

Someone acting like a coward and making promises to not hurt etc. is an efficient switch-off for aggression with intent to kill.
As long as we're not talking about letting anger out with intent to kill on the defenseless, which sounds like a mental issue to me, almost, or huge pent-up emotions, for a human.

Kill vs being killed scenario, yes, absolutely. Even then I'd probably just incapacitate them though, and not give a finishing blow.
I'd probably have to kill them if it meant that letting the person go alive after winning over them physically 1 on 1 would mean retribution and me/family/etc. suffering. If incapacitation doesn't work, for instance.


----------



## eeo (Aug 25, 2020)

With enough motivation, absolutely.


----------



## JimT (May 31, 2010)

Piece of cake. As an ex-Marine, I could realistically take down people bigger and younger than me.


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

secondpassing said:


> you're a toss player aren't you?


Toss doesn't have anything to disable combatants in SC2, Terran does though with the new emp from ravens


----------



## secondpassing (Jan 13, 2018)

ENTJudgement said:


> Toss doesn't have anything to disable combatants in SC2, Terran does though with the new emp from ravens


I was thinking stasis ward from oracles. 

I don't know why the pros don't use interference matrix on the ravens more. Takes out an entire colossi.


----------

